# handle bars



## hotrod (Oct 13, 2019)

https://www.sefiles.net/images/library/zoom/wald-8095-touring-handlebar-326264-1.jpg  are these the same as the Schwinn middleweight bars?  they look the same from the picture. but I know some times pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 13, 2019)

hay look the same as what is on my middleweights I have a few pair if your looking


----------



## hotrod (Oct 13, 2019)

yes, I am looking for some for a 1960 corvette. the ones on it are bent.


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 13, 2019)

hotrod said:


> yes, I am looking for some for a 1960 corvette. the ones on it are bent.



I will get pic an an post for you


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 13, 2019)

here is a nice pair if you want just bars $25 shipped if you want bars stem an grips $45


----------



## hotrod (Oct 13, 2019)

I just need the bars.do you take paypal.


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 13, 2019)

hotrod said:


> I just need the bars.do you take paypal.





hotrod said:


> I just need the bars.do you take paypal.



yes paypal is ktwobobs@sbcglobal.net send as a friend


----------



## hotrod (Oct 13, 2019)

sent pm.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 13, 2019)

The Walds in the link above that are sold today are slightly different than the Schwinn bars from the later 50's thru 1965. Wald used to make their's identical to the Schwinn bars but not these days.


----------

